
Augmented Reality Photo Walls - yagudaev
https://www.picturethat.io/
======
feistypharit
It sometimes amazes me how relevant and near term black mirror was/is. I think
it was season 1, episode 3: "the entire history of you".

------
Alec3327
Photos in AR, neat!

------
rapharaph
Very useful app ! And so easy to use !

------
vpupkin2
Great app. Good luck!

------
garryh
great idea!

